# AMAZING ALLIGATOR!!!!!!!!!



## leah elisheva

Well Happy December Great Cuties!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My smoked alligator from some weeks back was so damn terrific that I just whipped it up again today and am IN LOVE!!!!!

May this be the best month so far of 2013 and for all; and may 2014 be even better!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah













DSCF3555.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 1, 2013






As a minimalist, I used just 6 ingredients, from start to finish, for this great dish: Grapeseed Oil, Alligator Meat, Chopped Green Onion, Gluten-Free Spaghetti (made of brown rice & flax seed), Pumpkin Seed Oil (which cuts through cholesterol like a knife by the way), and Smoked Chardonnay Sea Salt.













DSCF3559.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 1, 2013






I mopped the alligator meat through grapeseed oil (which is very "HIGH HEAT FRIENDLY" and healthy too) and boiled the spaghetti with a splash of grapeseed oil and some shakes of the Chardonnay Smoked Sea Salt added to the water. The alligator meat went onto a grill grate then, atop my mini gas smoker, with some Hickory chips, and for 25 minutes at about 400 degrees...













DSCF3561.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 1, 2013






I sliced the meat, tossed the pasta with the chopped green onion, doused it with pumpkin seed oil and added the Smoked Chardonnay Sea Salt... (Pairing with a Rhone wine from France)...













DSCF3562.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 1, 2013






This was AMAZING!!!!!!!!!













DSCF3566.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 1, 2013






The edges were crispy, and the middles soft and exploding with juices upon the first cut! It was like a VERY GREAT version of chicken things, albeit with far more flavor! WON-DER-FUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trikefreak

I smoked some alligator for a big batch of chili, and the gator was AMAZING with the smoke flavor! Thanks for sharing, can't stress how much folks should try this delicate meat.


----------



## leah elisheva

Agreed Trikefreak!!!

People are missing out, as it's the best ever!!! Your chili must have been superb!!!

Thank you tons. Happy December!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dougmays

I haven't smoked gator tail yet but i want to! Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## leah elisheva

Thank you Dougmays! This was really lovely and delicious!!!! Happy December!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## aeroforce100

Where are you getting you gator from?  Pretty sure they are not native to NH.


----------



## leah elisheva

You're correct aeroforce100. I buy the frozen "King Creole" brand of alligator, and love it! Happy December!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## oregon smoker

leah,

i have to try this , as i told you alligator seems to be my nemisis (tough) so you have yours on for 25 minutes at 400 degrees, is this the smoking you do as well or is there additional smoking i am missing?

thanks for your time,

Happy December!!! to all

Tom


----------



## leah elisheva

Hi Tom and happy December indeed!

Thank you, and Yes, I simply smoke it for 25 minutes (mopped first in grapeseed oil) and then season the cooked meat at the table with pumpkin seed oil, great sea salt, etc..

It's soft, with crispy edges, and really beautiful!!! Not tough, not dry.

Happy new week!!!!! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver

I just found this thread---The Gator must have been hiding!!!

Looks Fantastic as usual Leah!!

You really should move SouthWest a couple hundred miles, so you can get more help eating your Awesome meals!!!

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva

Well thank you tons Bear! Your meals are a joy as well - especially the big day's feast! There should be a huge smoke-out for all of us to gorge on absolutely everything!!!! Happy December!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## oregon smoker

I'm thinking due west 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










  just a few miles, these are always amazing dishes!!!!

Tom


----------



## driedstick

Looks outstanding as usual Leah, great job, Great Post also (as usual again)


----------



## oregon smoker

LeahOceanNotes said:


> Hi Tom and happy December indeed!
> 
> Thank you, and Yes, I simply smoke it for 25 minutes (mopped first in grapeseed oil) and then season the cooked meat at the table with pumpkin seed oil, great sea salt, etc..
> 
> It's soft, with crispy edges, and really beautiful!!! Not tough, not dry.
> 
> Happy new week!!!!! Cheers!!! - Leah


thanks Leah,

just need to find pumpkin seed oil (might be a chore here) and we are on to give this a whirl weekend.

tom


----------



## leah elisheva

Thank you Tom!! And Driedstick!!!

OH, and pumpkin seed oil may be at Trader Joe's or Whole Foods or similar gourmet store type places... It's very healthful, and tastes almost peanut-esque in ways which lends a lot to dishes. I think it really added to the alligator, as did the smoked Chardonnay sea salt!!

Happy new week to all!!! Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------

